

A Litmus Test for Entrepreneurs - Terhorst
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/2978.html

======
bmaier
What's so odd to me is that reading through the working knowledge section and
others on the site is that the Harvard Business School just doesn't seem to
get a lot of things about web business anymore.

This article comes off as being written by someone who, while incredibly
credentialed, just seems like an outsider. It seems like an article my parents
would write and they dont necessarily have a great grasp on the way business
is evolving.

I'd much rather read certain blogs than the stuff coming out of hbs these
days. Its odd but they're missing developments almost as badly as traditional
media.

 __Note this semi-rant is directed on the whole at hbs' working knowledge site
and only a little bit at this specific article.

~~~
suboptimal
Well, in their defense the article was written in 2002. ;)

------
brlewis
The section on "Do you have the patience to start small?" reminds me of pg's
recent comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=116280>

------
henning
All the talk of "are you a closer?" reminded me of Al Pacino's speech in
Glengarry Glen Ross: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TROhlThs9qY>

~~~
ovi256
Yeah, Alec Baldwin was brilliant in that role.

